# Nakamichi Sound Space 8.5



## mmccann13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Please help!

I recently moved and during the move have lost some of the cables to my Nakamichi Sound Space 8.5. Does anyone have a source for replacement Nakamichi Cables? I am specifically looking for the digital audio cable (3.5mm male ends) that connect the DvD and receiver.

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I could not find a description on the Nak web site that says its other than "digital audio". If its optical or RCA then any such cable would work (find one HERE - no endorsement suggested - find the one that looks right and buy it anywhere). If its a Nak proprietary then you'll have to contact a Nak dealer.


----------



## mmccann13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help. From the connections on the system, I believe it's Nak Proprietary, there are only 3.5mm mini jacks on the components. The manual shows a picture of the cable with male 3.5 plugs with three rings (like the A/V cable to connect an Ipod to RCA) on both ends. The contact number I had for Nak service is no longer in valid. Any idea where I can get a custom cable like this?


----------

